# Rival crank vs. Ultegra?



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok here is the situation, I am thinking of buying a new Pinarello Rokh. I have the choice between Ultegra and Force/Rival. I tested the bike in Ultegra, (they didn't have the bike in stock in Sram). I loved the rocket like feel of the bike from a still start. However I think I like the Sram shifters better and am leaning towards the Sram. I am fearful though if I do I will lose the rocket like feel because of the Rival crank. The manager at an LBS told me I should go with the Ultegra because the crank is bulkier and will be stiffer thus creating more torque and I WILL lose the quick jump that I feel from the bike if I go with the Rival crank. Any thoughts? Is he full of it because the Ultegra build is $500 more? Or is there some thing to what he's telling me? Thanks!


----------



## royta (May 24, 2008)

Wow, the way he's describing it, the Rival cranks are a wet noodle. Sounds like an idiot. Unless Pinarello is a company that would equip their frame with flexy cranks to take away quick acceleration feeling.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The shop manager is full of it. You'll never notice the stiffness difference in the crank if one is even present. It is the stiffest part of the whole drive line by several times. I've been riding Rival cranks for a few years (best bargain available in 180mm) as well as a D/A 7800 on another bike. No perceptible difference in stiffness. 

"(they didn't have the bike in stock in Sram)" <- This is the one and only reason he told you that. He has the Ultegra bike and he owes the vendor money for it. Naturally he is highly motivated to sell it over ordering another bike.

The Shimano has much nicer chain rings.


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for your input guys! However there is one detail I forgot to mention. I was speaking about 2 different stores. I tested the Ultegra at store 1 and they didn't have a Sram model. The guy who told me the Rival crank wasn't as good was at store #2 who had neither in stock and would have to order either. Does this change your opinion at all? I do tend to agree with both of you though, as I spent the evening reading reviews of the Rival group and many people talked about how nice the crankset was. Looks like I'm going back to store 1 to order a Rokh in a Rival group. Here's hoping Gita Sports has some 2012's they want to sell to me LBS at a discount!


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

Bought the Rokh in Ultegra today! Tried the Sram, and just didn't like the double tap method, I also didn't care for the smaller hoods. But thank you so much for your input. She arrives in two weeks!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Sammy Leopold said:


> Bought the Rokh in Ultegra today! Tried the Sram, and just didn't like the double tap method, I also didn't care for the smaller hoods. But thank you so much for your input. She arrives in two weeks!


Can't go wrong with either group. Ultegra is solid stuff. FWIW, if you ever need to replace the cables/housing for the shifting, be sure to use better quality stuff (stainless smooth cables, Shimano SIS housing). It makes a significant difference in shift quality.


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

You made the right decision in my opinion if that is your only bike. The SRAM front derailleurs are very finicky and will drop the chain off the small ring if you don't have a chain catcher. The Shimano front derailleurs are the best from Dura Ace down to 105. Also, comparing my 2011 SRAM force crankset to my 2011 105 crankset I can definitely feel some flex in the SRAM cranks and none in the 105. I would have to say though rear shifting is better in the SRAM.


----------



## Sammy Leopold (Aug 1, 2012)

you know it's funny you mention that. While I was trying the Sram build and trying to keep all the shifting straight in my head, I must have gotten confused because I dropped the chain. At which point I promptly took the bike back to the shop and bought the Ultegra. While Sram makes an awesome product, (I did love the crispness of it) It just wasn't for me. Plus, and I know this is silly but the charcoal finish of the Ultegra against the black on black bike looks amazing!


----------

